# New Member from Germany



## greeh (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi there!

Just a short note to introduce myself. I'm a real cat nut and have two kitties, Sally and Ben. They are almost 11 years old (their birthday is on May 1st) and mean the world to me. Both are tabbies, Ben has broad stripes and amber-colored eyes, Sally has slim stripes and dots and has green eyes. 
I look forward to posting and hope that I will make a few new friends who adore cats as much as I do.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Guten tag :mrgreen: ok thats my german done!
Welcome to the forums


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welkommen!! (that's mine)


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome. I love cats too. Glad you can join us.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome! I'm new also.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Sugar and Twinkie say hi too


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

hi & welcome! I am donna proudly owned by Mischka, Linx & Sundance


----------



## Curlikat (Sep 7, 2004)

Grusse. Welkommen bei dem forum. Wie geht es mit dir und die katzen? Nur bin ich fertig mit meine bischen deutsch. Nice to see all the international members we have here


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A warm welcome to you from sunny Arizona! Glad to have you here


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## greeh (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who posted and welcomed me in such special and unusual ways. It seems I have found a great group of people just as much in love with cats as I am.


----------

